# 1st Console Produced?



## Grog12 (Apr 30, 2010)

What was the first computerized lighting control console produced for mass production by each of the following manufacturers and when was it released?

Chamsys
Colortran
ETC
High End Systems
Horizon Controls
Jands
MA Lighting
Martin
Strand


----------



## Footer (Jun 4, 2010)

Have at everyone, usual QOTD rules apply!


----------



## MPowers (Jun 4, 2010)

No answers but just for fun, add Kliegl and Electro Controls to the mix. I believe HUB and Major tried before thier dimise. Did Ward Lennard (spelling??)ever try????

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## BDS0111 (Jun 4, 2010)

No answers either... But, _The Speed of Light_ by Linda Essig is a pretty decent read about some of the early technology and computer controlled consoles of the day. If I recall correctly, it has a pretty good account of the development of the first computer console used on Broadway for A Chorus Line. I haven't picked my copy up in a long time, read it when it first came out...


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 5, 2010)

HES - HogIII 
though their is the whole mess of lightwave research and Flying pig systems to take into account.​MA - Light Commander in both a 24 and a 48 flavor.
ETC - Concept

Grog, what about Kliegl?


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 5, 2010)

MPowers said:


> ... I believe HUB and Major tried before their demise. Did Ward Leonard ever try????


All three went under just as memory systems were beginning. If any had one (and I think all three may have tried), they installed very few, and are therefore insignificant.


Anvilx said:


> HES - HogIII
> though their is the whole mess of lightwave research and Flying pig systems to take into account.


Nope. HES/LR had a console about ten years before they ever got involved with FPS.


Anvilx said:


> ETC - Concept


Maybe. "Mass production" is a little vague, and one must specify under their own brand or for OEM.


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 5, 2010)

Right but the hogIII wasn't branded Lightwave reasearch If the question was for HES/LR console I would think that it would be specified. Hmm, maybe it is time to pay the folks high end a little visit...

The ETC concept I believe was the first ETC branded console ETC released previously they did work for I want to say Colortran.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 5, 2010)

HES - Status Cue

If going all the way back in to LR land, there are a number of fixture-specific controllers as well.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 5, 2010)

When I was nine, I ran lights for my mother's March of Dimes programs and I remembered the cues from show to show..... does that count??? Oh yeah, it was one of a kind so I guess it doesn't fit the mass produced requirement. Oh Well...  Six saltwater home-made dimmers in quart milk bottles and a wooden "six-pack" carton. It was a beginning!

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## JChenault (Jun 5, 2010)

For Kliegl - they imported a line of computerized boards from Thorn in the mid 70's ( I believe the first was Q-File). The first board that they produced in house was the Performance. They did do some earlier research on a memory console, but it never made it to market.

For Strand - I think the first board they produced in house was the micro -Q.


Humm - after I wrote this I found an article in the archives about this subject. I suggest we add a rule for this contest - no looking at control booth articles for answers.


----------



## newfie76 (Jun 5, 2010)

not sure but I think the year was 1982


----------



## SteveB (Jun 7, 2010)

Chamsys - No idea

Colortran - Channel Track, which if true, was manufactured by ETC

ETC - Channel Track for C-Tran, or Concept as house brand. The YouTube video Fred did quotes him about something for Disney that I believe became Concept.

High End Systems - Intellibeam controller. That rack mount unit designed for disco's. They also had one for Trackspot, possibly one for Cyberlight. These units were out there before Status Cue. 

Horizon Controls - Well probably the original Horizon software

Jands - Event ?.

MA Lighting - No idea

Martin - No idea

Strand - Multi-Q as the first in-house/US made. Micro-Q folower. Some flavor of MMS or other Rank unit imported

TTI had a unit as well.


----------



## gbdesign (Jul 6, 2010)

First mainstream computer board on broadway: Strand Light Pallette in the late 1970's on "A Chorus Line"


----------



## jhdesynz (Jul 6, 2010)

The first mass produced programmable console was the Kliegl Performer. Was actually most often scene as a prop in Dr. Who and other sci-fi shows.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 6, 2010)

gbdesign said:


> First mainstream computer board on broadway: Strand Light Pallette in the late 1970's on "A Chorus Line"


Not exactly. The original Broadway production of _A Chorus Line_ ran from Jul 25, 1975 - Apr 28, 1990; and from opening until 1986 used an EDI LS-8. See the thread Multi-Q on Broadway ACL production.

I believe the First/Second National Tours used a Strand-Century Multi-Q. Later tours, and most of Broadway after 1979, used Light Palettes.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 6, 2010)

Electro Control built a rudimentary memory board that I used new in 1975. It was a very basic two scene preset with only one set of dimmers. You could record a cue stack or busk it. To busk you set a scene and brought it up. Then you could leave it live and make small changes or hit a sequnce button to lock the scene and set a new scene for the other master. I found oput the hard way that it was very unreliable.


----------

